# Pickled Polish Sausage..



## roller

Pickled some store bought Polish sausage this morning..These are great with beer wine or just to eat by themselves...

My liquid consist of:

5 cups of water

4 cups of white vinegar

1/2 cup salt  any kind you wish

the rest is to your taste

pickling spice

granulated garlic

onion powder

red peper flakes

hot sauce

jap juice

Bring this to a rolling boil then let it cool until it is luke warm. Place your sausage in what ever size jar you want to use. I like to really stuff my jars to the brim with sausage. put 1/4 of the sausage in your jar then cut up and onion and place some of it along with peppers and garlic in them more sausage and so on until you get your jar full. Add the warm but not hot liquid to the jar all the way to the top and seal the lid on tight.As the liquid cools off the jar will seal. Every few days shake the jar up real good to redistrubite the goodies inside. You can put these in the frig if you wish. They will be ready to start eating in a couple of weeks...


























The ones put in the qt jars seal themselves with the warm liquid...


----------



## chefrob

i remember eating these from the corner market as a kid.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks good!

I had them as a kid too.


----------



## daveomak

I remember those sitting on the bar at the tavs... when the sausage was gone they would fill the jar with hard boiled eggs... the flatulance was AWESOME !!!!


----------



## boykjo

looks great roller.................love them.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





joe


----------



## Bearcarver

Like Dave said, those were in all bars around here too---still are, and I was practically weaned on them.

Hot Bologna, Sharpies, Blind Robins, Landjaggers, Slim Jims, etc, etc, and a whole lot of beer-----Wonder I'm still here!!!!

We used to buy them by the half gallon jar too.

However I'd be willing to bet yours are 10X better tasting.

Nice Job Roller,

Bear


----------



## keystone

Man them pickled sausage, hard boiled eggs and blind robins could wipe out an entire town right from the doorway of the tavern. Until I understood the cause I always thought the bar had a sewage problem.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Roller, Do these go through the Canning Process?...I would be concerned about long term storage at room temp here...It's not safe even in a Brine. This recipe sounds great, a good way to kick up kielbasa...JJ


----------



## roller

The ones that I put in qt jars sealed thereself with the warm liquid. The type lid on the large jars will not seal itself. with all of that salt and vinegar they are not going bad anytime soon. I have my large jars stored in the frig. I have 3 gals of them in the frig..I like mine cold and when I make Hot Dogs out of them I just nuk them...Of course the trick here is not to let them sit around for a year or two before eating them...


----------



## chef jimmyj

Oh ok....Refridgerated wouldn't be an issue...I wasn't sure where you would usually stored them...I love these things brings back memories...Thanks for your response...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Bearcarver said:


> Like Dave said, those were in all bars around here too---still are, and I was practically weaned on them.
> 
> Hot Bologna, Sharpies, Blind Robins, Landjaggers, Slim Jims, etc, etc, and a whole lot of beer-----Wonder I'm still here!!!!
> 
> We used to buy them by the half gallon jar too.
> 
> However I'd be willing to bet yours are 10X better tasting.
> 
> Nice Job Roller,
> 
> Bear


Another good one Roller...
 

Ahhhhhh

sharpies, i miss those huh Bear. Aint seen them in sometime up there.


----------



## skully




----------



## Bearcarver

nepas said:


> Another good one Roller...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh
> 
> sharpies, i miss those huh Bear. Aint seen them in sometime up there.


LOL----My BIL used to have a wholesale foods business, and my Son worked for him for a few months while between jobs.

He used to go to about 130 bars each week, delivering all of that stuff, and chips, pretzels, rubbers, chew bakki, gum, candy, and a whole lot of stuff like that.

I got any of that stuff I wanted "Wholesale". Then my Son got his tower climbing job, and the BIL had to actually work, so he sold his business, and got a job at Home Depot.

Interesting Note:  8 of those 130 bars were strip joints, and that Rascal Son of mine managed to time his stops so that he would arrive at the bars with the strippers, during dance time. And he somehow got to the bar with the best food, during lunch time, and they'd always treat him to a great sammy, on the house. Pretty slick---he was 19 at the time.

Bear


----------



## eric vreeken

I found a great pickled sausage at www.pickledpolishsausage.com


----------

